# How to Display a Box of Knives at a Garage Sale



## debodun (Jul 27, 2021)

I cleaned out kitchen drawers and filled a box with knives. I can just see some incautious person grabbing for something and getting stabbed or cut and it would be my fault. What's the best way to display them to prevent this. I thought of making paper sleeves top slip over the blades, but that would take more patience that I have and I don't have room to lay 50 knives out individually.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

In present times, my own decision would be to discard them in some other way, entirely.

I would call the local police dept,  and ask what is the safest way to dispose of them.
It's not worth the risks, to try to get any money for them, imo.
I wouldn't put them out in a yard sale, for sure.


----------



## bingo (Jul 27, 2021)

that large butcher  knife...the blade is gouged  out....it's a  goner deb


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2021)

A sign that says “Free”.  If there are any that are worth the effort, separate them.  

If you really want to try to sell them, go to the beer store.  Around here the beer comes on a flat card box that hold 6 x 4.  They’d give you a couple.  The beer flats may also be handy for setting out groups of other non-breakables and you could just pack them up at the end of the day.  Pop cans may also come on these flats but I’ve never seen them displayed like that.


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2021)

They're in such bad shape, I doubt they're capable of cutting anything - or anyone.


----------



## Chet (Jul 27, 2021)

When I downsized and moved, I didn't bother with a yard sale. If I felt that I had no more use for an item it end up in the trash. Whatever you sell is just nickel & dime stuff compared to the big picture and a time waster.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 27, 2021)

Toss them. They are in such bad shape they are not worth anything


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2021)

Knives, in any shape, if good quality at one time, can be reworked.

Cover the sharp edge with masking or duct tape
Just fold it over the edge
Even if just tossing them

It's what I do with all my sharps, exacto blades when I toss 'em


----------

